# More pictures from the Fairplex



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

What photos?


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Howard.. I tried to but just can't get video to work here on MLS. but can get them on Yahoo and LSC with no problem? Even the Html won't work. Even the tool bar won't work the link. Guess we need a corse with Shad when he has a chance on how to due to his tool bar won't work for us. 

later guy.


Ya... nice Idea Mike R. if it worked.. but tool bar on U-tube won't work on our ie-8, I guess.. We get the Html and URL from U-tube as needed for the MLS box. 
Maybe some kinid of a block on all three puters here. But....... we can get videos up on other sites?? Noel


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

None of that is any good....

The best way to post videos...is to upload them to YouTube. Once loaded, use the ADD REPLY (full editor) and use the YouTube tool on the icon bar to launch em. To do that you NEED to copy the insertion code in YouTube and paste it into that tool. It's always worked fine for me. Three steps...upload video to Youtube....capture insertion code from YouTube that's displayed when you click the SHARE button...paste that code into MLS using the YouTube tool that's an icon on the full editor (ADD REPLY).


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); 
Sorry guys, when I couldn't get the pictures to post properly. I thought I deleted everything last night. Nuts!!

This my 2-truck Shay pulling my scratchbuilt logging consist. 


















You can see in this picture that I was having a problem with de-railing at all the turnouts. This curtailed my session prematurely.









A very nice sawmill.



























This is a very scenic spot....good for photos.










Back to the yard, that's it for now.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pictures Howard! Happy to see that it ran so well. The turnouts were causing EVERYONE trouble in the early morning cold. Paul Burch and I had problems out on the mainline until the sun warmed-up the track a little.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the nice pictures.


----------

